# Big 5D Mark II Price Drops in Canada & USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7192"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7192" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7192"></a></div>
<strong>5D Mark II - Canada

</strong>In Canada, the 5D Mark II body only is out there for $1999 at Henryâ€™s and Vistek.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark II â€“ USA</strong>

There will be an instant rebate on the 5D Mark II in the USA starting September 25 and running until October 29, 2011.</p>
<p>Let me know if your country sees a big rebate on the 5D Mark II</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 22, 2011)

Any word about how big of a rebate?

And does the end date of the USA rebate suggest that any DSLR announcement will more likely happen after?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

Redreflex said:


> Any word about how big of a rebate?
> 
> And does the end date of the USA rebate suggest that any DSLR announcement will more likely happen after?



I wasn't sent the literature for the rebate. However, if Canada is $1999, I'd expect the US to come in around the same.


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 22, 2011)

I suddenly worry for myself that a 5DIII might be coming before a 1Ds...

If tomorrow we see a 5DIII, I hope the 1Ds is right beside it.


----------



## Rockadell (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope the price is really low


----------



## Dave (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't you think it's time to set the recommendation for the 5D at the camera section to "hold"? Imho it's pretty obvious that there is something going in the FF area in the next six months. Or do you have some kind of a "system" when you change the status?

Regards, Dave


----------



## kenken (Sep 22, 2011)

1,999.00 is a great deal for a brand new 5D II. It might just get some of us to buy it when it hit the USA. I sure hope this is true


----------



## nikkito (Sep 22, 2011)

here in Switzerland the 5D Mk II is also on sale.
i bought it a year ago for 2600 CHF and now it costs around 1900 CHF body only and special deal.
You can check it in digitec.ch
The site is also in English


----------



## dara (Sep 22, 2011)

In Netherland, 5D mk II body is same price as before Japan tsunami


----------



## pp77 (Sep 22, 2011)

In Germany we have not heard of big rebates yet, but the price is continuesly dropping since July. You can follow this trend here:

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?phist=366844&age=365

The current price is 1750 Euro, which equals about 2300 USD (incl. 19% VAT)..


----------



## alex791 (Sep 22, 2011)

Same here in Italy: The price has been dropping since about 2 weeks from â‚¬ 2.100 to â‚¬ 1.700 right now (about 2.300 USD 21% VAT incl.)


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 22, 2011)

in the uk, it appears the 5dmkii is at it's lowest price yet (according to camerapricebuster.co.uk).

it's currently sitting at Â£1549.90 ($2427.45). This appears to have dropped by about Â£200 ($313.24) over the past couple of months. who knows why!


----------



## match14 (Sep 22, 2011)

The UK has seem price drops on both the 7D and the 5D Mark II.

5D Mark II body only :-
Jacobs Digital Â£1549.90 
Jessops.com Collect At Store Service Â£1549.95

7D Body only :-
Jacobs Digital Â£1088.00
Jessops.com Collect At Store Service Â£1088.00

Both these retailers are on the high street and don't usually do big reductions like this often.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 22, 2011)

curious how the 2nd hand market will react to the price drop. Currently monitoring ebay and my local u.s. craigslist area, they roughly are going for around ~$2100 or about $400 off a new for a 5d2 body with under 8k actuations.


----------



## bycostello (Sep 22, 2011)

that mean something new coming?


----------



## nitelife2 (Sep 22, 2011)

In Germany the 5DII body is now at 1700â‚¬:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?phist=366844&age=365

Look at the chart and you will know that this is still not the end. I am pretty sure that a replacement body is coming very soon.


----------



## pumpkin (Sep 22, 2011)

If you search for "Canon 5D mark" at www.google.de, you can see "Canon 5D Mark III | Amazon.de" on the top of the results as an advertisement of amazon.de
But the link only shows other Canon EOS products.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 22, 2011)

Here in the UK today is the lowest price so far see - http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod726.html 
This site for a graph of price and best current price.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 22, 2011)

zacuto (a firm selling high-end movie accessories) just introduced a discount on its EVF

IIRC, last time something like this happened was just a few days before the 60D was announced

which tells me there's probably a new FF with swivel screen coming very, very soon :
or maybe it's just the camcorder that's broadly expected for nov 3rd


----------



## Steve Campbell (Sep 22, 2011)

The 5D II with the 24-105 kit has been selling locally for $2999.00 Canadian for at least a month.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Sep 22, 2011)

Just found a dealer in Toronto selling a 5D II with the 24-105 kit for $2799.00! That's a great deal considering that lens alone sells for around $1400 new.

http://www.adencamera.com/product-overviewer.asp?ProdID=2452&Category=6


----------



## elmo2006 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.photoprice.ca/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html confirms the price drop, however; http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html shows a different story!

There must be something coming our way as I have never seen the price of this body drop anywhere below 2400CAD .

I'm in the market for a FF and I'm curious about it's replacement and what it has to offer but if the price drops further to 1500 I may just pull the trigger on this bad boy !

Update...just noticed the USA rebates begin September 25th - DOH!


----------



## akiskev (Sep 22, 2011)

In Greece price dropped from 2150 euros to 2030 euros.


----------



## outsider (Sep 22, 2011)

elmo2006 said:


> ...
> I'm in the market for a FF and I'm curious about it's replacement and what it has to offer but if the price drops further to 1500 I may just pull the trigger on this bad boy !
> ...


I'm feeling the same way elmo. Though I doubt it will get to into $1500 price range. That's 7D territory.
Thought for someone looking at a 7D now, the choice is no so much driven by price anymore, but more on features, since the 7D and 5DmkII have different strengths.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 22, 2011)

bycostello said:


> that mean something new coming?



Not necessarily. Most of the folks here are *hoping* it does, because it's been 3 years since Canon last announced a new Full Frame dSLR (3 years since 5D Mark II; 4 since the 1Ds Mark III). There is a "Pro" announcement scheduled for today (see link, below), however we don't know which products will be announced. Just have to wait and see.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-pro-announcements-on-september-22-2011/


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone have a clue what time this "pro announcement" is supposed to be, or normally is? i figured it's getting a bit late in the day for it now. it's 3pm here in the UK now...


----------



## fifowarehouse (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm ready to go from 60d to 5D III. I rented 5D II few weeks ago, I love it. That was my 1st time shooting with FF. Hope the new 5d III will be around $2500 - $3000. ;D 

Thanks for info, D


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 22, 2011)

surfing_geek said:


> anyone have a clue what time this "pro announcement" is supposed to be, or normally is? i figured it's getting a bit late in the day for it now. it's 3pm here in the UK now...



probably just a fancy printer


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 22, 2011)

elmo2006 said:


> There must be something coming our way as I have never seen the price of this body drop anywhere below 2400CAD .
> 
> I'm in the market for a FF and I'm curious about it's replacement and what it has to offer but if the price drops further to 1500 I may just pull the trigger on this bad boy !
> 
> Update...just noticed the USA rebates begin September 25th - DOH!




i heard rumors that this batch of 5D2 is affected by nuclear pollution from Japan..... 

we should all wait and not buy, then Canon will introduce heavier rebates, so we can possibly buy a 5D2 for $1800?


----------



## BobSanderson (Sep 22, 2011)

MK5GTI
RE: i heard rumors that this batch of 5D2 is affected by nuclear pollution from Japan..... 



I think you should detail where you "heard" those rumors because that would really affect all their business!


----------



## Osiris30 (Sep 22, 2011)

BobSanderson said:


> MK5GTI
> RE: i heard rumors that this batch of 5D2 is affected by nuclear pollution from Japan.....
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should pay more attention to when someone makes a post that is clearly a joke and even ends it with a wink emoticon...


----------



## ecka (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a different theory 
During the announcement season (now) people are buying less gear, because they are waiting for the new stuff. So, retailers are lowering prices just to maintain decent sales. There is -10% discount at the local store for ALL Canon products till the end of the month. Can you predict anything based on that? Like if there is something coming it will be next month? BTW, they (the store) are making various discounts all the time, but the new gear is not coming because of that.
In other words, we are the reason of the price drops. There is a simple rule to make manufacturers produce good stuff - you don't like it, you don't buy it!


----------



## unfocused (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Big 5D Mark II Price Drops in Canada & USA (Update)*



ecka said:


> I have a different theory
> During the announcement season (now) people are buying less gear, because they are waiting for the new stuff. So, retailers are lowering prices just to maintain decent sales. There is -10% discount at the local store for ALL Canon products till the end of the month. Can you predict anything based on that? Like if there is something coming it will be next month? BTW, they (the store) are making various discounts all the time, but the new gear is not coming because of that.



Actually, this makes sense to me. The price drops seem to be coming from individual stores and not from a system-wide cut by Canon. It could just be an indication of retailers trying to move stock. Also, remember retailers are just as susceptible to bad rumors as the people on this site. 

They don't want to get caught with "old" merchandise, so they may be trying to move stock now. Keep in mind that they don't know any more about when Canon might announce something than you do, they just get worried and decide they better try to move some product. Could be for a variety of other reasons as well: improve their third quarter sales numbers, try to generate sales of accessory items, "our competitor just cut the price, they must know something," etc. 

As for the rebates, well...if they are typical they'll require that the retailers raise the starting price to the MSRP and take the discount from that. We know from past experience that such rebates don't necessarily translate into bargains for consumers. *(Update: At least one other site has pegged the rebate at $100 for the 5D)
*
Finally, I go back to my alternative theory: IF canon is behind the price cuts (and I don't see any evidence that they are) it could be a signal that a 5D Mk III is NOT coming anytime soon. They may want to flood the market in order to stop competitors from gaining market share and to buy them time until they release a new model next year. 

Think about it. Why would Canon entice people to buy the 5D MkII now and then introduce a new model a month later? That only does two things: 
[list type=decimal]
[*]It expends the consumer's discretionary dollars, undermining the sales and launch of the new model and; 
[*]it's bad PR when consumers whine that they just bought a MkII and now a month later a new model comes out.
[/list]

I know that this site is filled with people who read the tea leaves trying to find signs that confirm what they want to believe. I just suggest everyone take a deep breath and consider some simple alternative explanations.


----------



## kenken (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/Promotions/camera/eos_5dmk2_092511_rebate.pdf

Err...$100 instant rebate for the 5D II in the US lol...


----------



## trulandphoto (Sep 25, 2011)

kenken said:


> http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/Promotions/camera/eos_5dmk2_092511_rebate.pdf
> 
> Err...$100 instant rebate for the 5D II in the US lol...



No kidding. Guess the title of the thread needs to change.


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 25, 2011)

With all the talk of other countries having big price drops, i anticipated (hoped) we might see $400-500 off. Darn, i planned on buying one, but now i'll just wait for the mark III


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 25, 2011)

dang such a disappointment i was also planning on getting one as well. real tempted to just get one shipped from canada for $2k...the only difference is the 1 year warranty from a us version?


----------



## elflord (Sep 25, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> dang such a disappointment i was also planning on getting one as well. real tempted to just get one shipped from canada for $2k...the only difference is the 1 year warranty from a us version?



Canon sells the refurbished version for $2000 in their online store. They usually sell out pretty quickly, but if you check the site each day for a little while, you should be able to pick one up. If you can do without the full warranty, it's a deal.


----------



## darklord (Sep 25, 2011)

Got it at Futureshop for $2K with 4 year service plan included. I know the service plan is not worth the paper it is written on but they won't budge on the price so I just took it.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Sep 25, 2011)

Yesterday I picked up a new 5D II kit with the 24-105 lens for $2749.00 Canadian at a local reputable shop. I was holding out for a 5D III but at this price I couldn't resist! Used bodies are being offered at $2200.00 still.


----------



## darklord (Sep 25, 2011)

Buying the 5D2+24-105 makes sense. You can get $900 at least for a brand new 24-105. Anyone knows where to pick up a 5D2 grip on the cheap?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 26, 2011)

Went ahead with a purchase from Canada to the US for ~$1950ish converted to USD for a brand new body. I am still amazed at people on my local craigslist not budging with prices around $2100+.


----------



## opiuman (Sep 26, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Went ahead with a purchase from Canada to the US for ~$1950ish converted to USD for a brand new body. I am still amazed at people on my local craigslist not budging with prices around $2100+.



Which store/website did you use? I am not familiar with the Canadian reputable stores so I'm a bit hesitant to just randomly pick one.


----------



## lewisphoto (Sep 26, 2011)

I am also in the US and thinking about buying the 5d from a canadian store. I have looked at Henry's. $2000 plus on $13 for shipping. Has anyone else done this? Am I a fool to do this? Normally I buy everything through B&H but $400 is a decent price difference...


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 26, 2011)

yea i did Henry's it was cheaper shipping than the other one, and i am not 100% positive but i believe that $2000 listed is not converted to USD


----------



## Comp Geek (Sep 28, 2011)

Had been debating over the summer whether to get a 5D II or wait for the 5D III. After this latest price drop I made the decision to go for it and went to Futureshop to buy one (I live in Ottawa). At the time I was buying, Futureshop price was still about $300 higher than Vistek and Henrys, so I had them do a price match. Since they also have the policy of reducing it by a further 10% of the difference I ended up getting it for $1970.

The salesman and manager were not very happy with me. Whether that was all an act or not I don't really know. They claimed that at the price they were selling it to me they were actually losing money on it and asked me to buy a service plan, which I turned down. 

So did they lose some money from that? I notice that today their price is now matched with the other stores.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 28, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> yea i did Henry's it was cheaper shipping than the other one, and i am not 100% positive but i believe that $2000 listed is not converted to USD



2K would be the Canadian price. Henry's are very reputable, as are Vistek and Merckle. Go with the cheapest to your door and buy with confidence. I don't know how they treat the taxes on shipments to USA- they may charge you and remit to Uncle Sam on your behalf.

I was tempted when the kit hit 3k CDN and now it is 2.8k. I must,,,,, resist,,,, and wait for the MkIII....


----------



## thien135 (Sep 28, 2011)

Did anyone buy the body from Henrys or any of Canadian sites? Can you give me an idea of how much I have to pay when the shipment goes through the custom? or there is no fee at all?.... Btw, Hernys is a reputable seller right?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont think there is a fee for custom, but the currency exchange fee i paid i guess going through paypal was like 50 bucks or so. In any case final amount charged to my account in USD from Henry's in Canada is $2013.78 for a new 5d2 body only shipped.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 28, 2011)

thien135 said:


> Did anyone buy the body from Henrys or any of Canadian sites? Can you give me an idea of how much I have to pay when the shipment goes through the custom? or there is no fee at all?.... Btw, Hernys is a reputable seller right?



Henry's is very reputable - they are the largest (I think) national seller we have here in Canada.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 28, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Dont think there is a fee for custom, but the currency exchange fee i paid i guess going through paypal was like 50 bucks or so. In any case final amount charged to my account in USD from Henry's in Canada is $2013.78 for a new 5d2 body only shipped.



It usually costs 2.5-3% to convert USD <-> CDN dollars - this is known as the 'spread'. 2013.78 for the bosy means they are not collecting US taxes and that would likely be levied by US customs when they deliver the camera to you.


----------



## thien135 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thx very much guys. I went ahead and ordered mine at Henry's. Btw, congrats on ur purchase "Canon 14-24". Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Zuuyi (Sep 28, 2011)

This is not entirely related. But right now there is a legit seller on Amazon selling a Like New 5DII for $1100.

This is probably because of an automatic bidding program, and the legit seller software going against a really questionable one.

My suggestion pass on the $1050 one from the super questionable seller and get the $1100 one from the legit seller.

BUT HURRY THIS WON'T LAST. It's up now 6:32pm EST

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001G5ZTLS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1317248972&sr=8-1&condition=used

Edit: Pic include for proof in the future; when some complains its no longer there. 


Edit 2: Well it's gone now all of 6 minutes later. Congrats to whoever got it.

Edit 3: I wish thought of putting my Amazon Affiliate link in there; I would've gotten paid. Because I'm pretty sure someone here got it, no way for me to tell (not seller or buyer)


----------



## thien135 (Sep 29, 2011)

:'( :'( :'( i missed that great deal.


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seems like a scam perhaps. Surprise surprise, there was a similar deal on Amazon this morning at $1200 this time, also from Vic Hubbard, and when I tried to buy... "Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) cannot be shipped to the selected address. " Does not seem like it is for sale in the US, which is bizarre since he offers "International and Expedited Shipping", so even if he was in Canada, still seems strange


----------



## Zuuyi (Sep 29, 2011)

Maui5150 said:


> Seems like a scam perhaps. Surprise surprise, there was a similar deal on Amazon this morning at $1200 this time, also from Vic Hubbard, and when I tried to buy... "Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) cannot be shipped to the selected address. " Does not seem like it is for sale in the US, which is bizarre since he offers "International and Expedited Shipping", so even if he was in Canada, still seems strange



That sucks. I thought the first one on the list was a scam. New seller and a $2500 item; I'll pass. But I thought the Vic Hubbard was legit since the 450+ feedback and 98% rating. But anything could be a scam; unless you are buying from authorized Vendor who knows.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 29, 2011)

thien135 said:


> Thx very much guys. I went ahead and ordered mine at Henry's. Btw, congrats on ur purchase "Canon 14-24". Can't wait to get mine



You too. I am very impressed with Henry's as I am on the west coast and for an international shipment to the US it took only 3 days! For clarification purposes I opened the box and the warranty says Canada and U.S.A. so it does share the same 1 year warranty as from one bought in the US...and could be sent for possible repair to a USA Canon repair center?


----------



## Aaron78 (Sep 29, 2011)

I also just ordered a 5D mark II from henry's, they are top notch. Vistek is out of stock until the end of october from what they told me.


----------



## thien135 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think so because the rep. from Henrys told me that the warranty for north america is essentially the same, no matter it is sold in canada or us.


----------



## kenken (Oct 8, 2011)

I was totally expecting $2,000 for a brand new 5D mark II. but $100.00 off is just a joke when people up north is getting new ones for $2,000.

I guess wait for the 5D mark III if you don't need a new camera right away?


----------



## BobSanderson (Oct 14, 2011)

> I think you should pay more attention to when someone makes a post that is clearly a joke and even ends it with a wink emoticon...



Oh? I forgot to laugh at the funny joke. Ha Ha


----------



## aprotosimaki (Oct 27, 2011)

thien135 said:


> Did anyone buy the body from Henrys or any of Canadian sites? Can you give me an idea of how much I have to pay when the shipment goes through the custom? or there is no fee at all?.... Btw, Hernys is a reputable seller right?



I live in Toronto and Henry's is top notch. So is Vistek. Both stores are very impressive and extremely professional. I would be shocked if you had any problems with either one. I cannot speak about cross border duties nor US taxes.


----------



## aprotosimaki (Oct 27, 2011)

bycostello said:


> that mean something new coming?



I just purchased a 5D Mark II from a store in Toronto and I asked about the price drop. The sales person told me that Canon has established a deal whereby a store must sell a minimal set of 5D Mark II's at the new lower price ($1999.00) and, if they meet that target, then Canon applies a rebate to the cost of having bought that number of cameras. So presumably the idea is that if you meet the stipulated quota the store will pay a lower price for the camera itself and therefore make a profit. He also said that with the current price the store will not make a profit until they reach the quota, which for his store was a 100 in total. 

Now whether this is true I do not know but this is what I was told. I guess supporting evidence for this is that through out Canada many stores are selling at this same price:

http://www.photoprice.ca/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html

But again, I am only reporting what I was told. 

I then asked about the 5D Mark III and the sales person said he would not expect to see one in his store before later next year. Moreover, he said that Canon would not put a 5D Mark III up against the new EOS 1D X, a camera he does not expect to see until next April. 

This makes sense to me but I again I am only reporting what I was told. 

Thanks

PS Very,very,very happy with my new camera. The shutter sounds like an elastic band!


----------



## Jamesy (Nov 1, 2011)

So, it is Nov 1st and the 5D2 is still $2000 here in Canada and the 5D2/24-105 kit is $2800. When are the rebates supposed to end?


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed on the canon USA website at least that the 5D2 rebate has been removed... They have a 60D and a T3 rebate plus lenses rebates so I would guess that if website haven't been updating their prices, they will be soon unless canon extends the rebates


----------



## Meh (Nov 1, 2011)

Jamesy said:


> So, it is Nov 1st and the 5D2 is still $2000 here in Canada and the 5D2/24-105 kit is $2800. When are the rebates supposed to end?



Most of the Canadian retailers are still offering the 5D2 body for $1999 but don't have stock. The Vistek website indicates they have stock but they increased their price a little over a week ago maybe because the stock at other stores was getting low (just guessing). FutureShop website states the $1999 sale price is in effect until Dec31st and maybe it was FutureShop that led with that sale price... all the other retailers offer competitive price matching. Futureshop is also out of stock now but I would expect them to have more on order if Canon even has stock. I picked up the 5D2 body for $1899 last Friday when they had a one-day offer of $100 off any camera over $1000 in addition to any sale price.


----------



## intown (Nov 1, 2011)

> I noticed on the canon USA website at least that the 5D2 rebate has been removed... They have a 60D and a T3 rebate plus lenses rebates so I would guess that if website haven't been updating their prices, they will be soon unless canon extends the rebates



Do you have the link to this page? I am very close to purchasing a 60D.

Thanks! -- Steven


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2011)

intown said:


> Do you have the link to this page? I am very close to purchasing a 60D.



Pricing at B&H and Amazon reflects the instant rebate, which runs through 11/23.


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2011)

Personally.....
I believe price drops are normal this time of the year. We are heading towards the end-of-year holidays. And retailers/shops are heading towards the end of year for the financial booking. 
I am watching prices closely every year. It is a recurring pattern. Prices start to drop slowly during October, continue in November and December. Until the first/second week of the new year and then prices jump up. Wait with buying somewhere between 1st to 3rd week of December.
Also, retailers/shops may not have sold enough until this financial bookingpoint so they want to generate extra sales to close the quota (probably their prices were too high for the customer during the year until now)

Just my 2 cents


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 1, 2011)

intown said:


> > I noticed on the canon USA website at least that the 5D2 rebate has been removed... They have a 60D and a T3 rebate plus lenses rebates so I would guess that if website haven't been updating their prices, they will be soon unless canon extends the rebates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=53

Hope this helps...


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> intown said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the link to this page? I am very close to purchasing a 60D.
> ...



Adorama also has the update price for the rebate... Gotta love rebate season. =)


----------

